# Caravangeorge



## caravangeorge (Aug 23, 2019)

Hi Everyone, I'm a new full member. I have a caravan but it's in storage most of the time, I now need the freedom of solo camping in a van or maybe my car to start with and go touring somewhere warmer than UK in the winter.


----------



## The laird (Aug 23, 2019)

Hi welcome and enjoy


----------



## jeanette (Aug 24, 2019)

Hi and :welcome::camper:


----------



## yorkslass (Aug 24, 2019)

Hi, :welcome::wave::wave:


----------



## trixie88 (Aug 24, 2019)

top o, the morning to you...welcome


----------



## phillybarbour (Aug 26, 2019)

Hi and welcome along


----------

